# Manuals for Ducato Hymer B544 1988



## 123945 (May 26, 2009)

Hello All,

Does anyone have any of the Hymer manuals, for a Fiat Ducato Hymer B544 1988. Ive recently purchased a LHD import and love it, everything works at present but I would like the manuals in english if anyone has that. Also, I was looking for the Fiat Ducato service manual for a 1988 non turbo. Does anyone have these available, or could you point me in the right direction. I would be very much appreciative.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi shane,
if you check out the downloads section which is under resources along top nav. bar you will find help there.
found this 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37318-hymer.html+manual
you could pm to see if a copy will be forwarded.
cheers
simon

edit. just found this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYMER-MOTORHOME-CAMPERVAN-SERVICE-MANUAL_W0QQitemZ140325389700QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item20ac0b8584&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A4%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## 123945 (May 26, 2009)

*Hymer*

Hi Simon,

Thanks for that. I will give that a try, I had a good look in the downloads section last night but could not find anything, thats a great help.

Cheers,

Shane


----------

